# chce wyrzucic dysk :)

## msch

no i dbajac o bezpieczenstwo danych rozsadnie jest nadpisac kilka razy sektory dysku losowymi danymi. jak to zrobic?

----------

## SlashBeast

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XXX i tak pare razy.

Swoją drogą ja się nie bawie w takie cuś, raz przelatuje zerami potem wykręcam z dysku talerze i je przewiercam w 8-12 miejscach.

----------

## cinek810

Pomysl z dziurawieniem chyba jest zdecydowanie lepszy. Jesli komus szczegolnie zalezaloby na odzyskaniu danych to mozna to nawet zrobic po kilkukrotnym nadpisaniu, szczegolnie jesli wszystko bylo kilkakrotnie nadpisywane ta sama wartoscia. Jesli chcialbys dysk np. sprzedac lepiejbyloby nadpisywac chociaz jakimis pseudo losowymi, wtedy ktos musialby przebijac sie warstwa po warstwie przez bezsensowne dane, zeby dojsc do Twoich (pewnie popelniajac przy tym sporo bledow). Wtedy kilka nadpisan w zasadzie uniemozliwia odczytanie, no.. chyba ze rozgryzl by pseudolosowosc zapisu.

----------

## manwe_

Kilka razy nadpisz, ale nie z /dev/zero tylko /dev/urandom [zajmie długo]. A jeżeli chcesz być pewien, że nawet Ontrack nic nie odzyska, skorzystaj z bcwipe. Ma zaimplementowany wzór Gutmann'a - 35 cykli nadpisywania [zajmie jeszcze dłużej  :Wink: ].

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewny jesteś? Wydaje mi się iż pewność można mieć tylko przy mechanicznym roztegowaniu dysku.  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Nasz minimalnymi szansami odzyskania można deliberować długo, ale sensu zbytniego to nie ma. To, że system Gutmann'a jest dobry świadczy choćby drugie zdanie z DESCRIPTION `man bcwipe`: 

 *Quote:*   

>  In quick mode, U.S.  DoD(Department of  Defence)  5200.28  standard are used with 7 pass wiping. In custom mode U.S. DoD 5200.28 standard are used with user defined number of passes 

 

Skoro DoD używa 7 cykli, a tutaj mamy 35, można uznać, że dane z dysku zniknęły. No ale jeżeli autor wątku chce dysk po prostu wyrzucić, a nie sprzedać, to szybciej jest go rozkręcić i potraktować talerze młotkiem/pięścią/łotever. Efekt i satysfakcja gwarantowane  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dla paranoików kiedyś widziałem taki fajny ręczny magnes, wystarczyło nim przejechać wzdłuż dysku i całkowicie rozmagnesowywał talerze. Nie wiem jak teraz stoi, ale jak to widziałem to cenę miał jedynie dla porządnych korporacji  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Po takim magnesie dane będą bez wieksego problemu do odzyskania.

----------

## garwol

ale po co tyle kombinowac? rzut z okna na betonowy chodnik szybciej zalatwi sprawe  :Very Happy: , zreszta odzyskiwanie danych kosztuje, kto by wydawal setki zlotych na odzyskanie danych z dysku znalezionego gdzies na smietniku?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Po takim magnesie dane będą bez wieksego problemu do odzyskania.

 

Jak ktoś wypuszcza produkt za paręset złotych to raczej wie co robi  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeca w ontrack do niszczenia "uszkodzonych" dysków używa się własnie zajebiście mocne magnesy.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## msch

dzieki za odzew  :Smile:  nie chce mi sie bawic w odwierty, a na noc nastawic bcwipe to nie problem - dysk jest maly, 4G.

----------

## vermaden

jest jeszcze cos takiego jak shred

----------

## Carnivorous

a ja jak swój dysk niszcztyłem to talerze unicestwiłem przy uzyciu szlifierki, tak że zostały z nich tylko takie pierścieniopodobne coś o szerokości ok. 3mm  :Razz: 

----------

## 13Homer

Najlepszym sposobem jest anihilacja dysku z antydyskiem. Nie trzeba go nawet wyrzucać.

----------

## Yatmai

Zawsze można dać znajomemu pracującemu w hucie niech przetopi na naparstki  :Razz: 

....Tylko czy nie przesadzacie trochę z pomysłowością ?  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Najlepszym sposobem jest anihilacja dysku z antydyskiem. Nie trzeba go nawet wyrzucać.

 

ew. mniej energochlonny teleport prosto do jadra slonca... ostatecznie moze byc tez jadro Ziemii...

----------

## bartmarian

dobre teleporty sa w heretic'u

----------

## BeteNoire

Od razu byście do Słońca wrzucali... Ciekaw jestem co by z talerzami dysku zrobiła domowa mikrofala.

A tak serio to przecież wystarczy dysk rozpieprzyć.

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Od razu byście do Słońca wrzucali... Ciekaw jestem co by z talerzami dysku zrobiła domowa mikrofala.
> 
> A tak serio to przecież wystarczy dysk rozpieprzyć.

 

ja jestem ciekawe co by z mikrofala zrobily talerze dysku :] jak ktos sproboje niech sie podzieli informacja :]]]

----------

## Yatmai

Niestety przy przeprowadzce nie udało mi się rodziców namówić na nową mikrofalę, a mieli takie zamiary  :Wink:  A przyznam, że też mnie to intryguje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Bez rozkręcania obudowy chyba by się klatka Faraday'a utworzyła i dane zostałyby nienaruszone..... chyba.

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=O945Rznz8N4

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz sie kiedyś spieszyłem wyciągnąłem masło to w kostkach z lodówki, strasznie było twarde to rozpakowałem i z tą folią wsadziłem na chwile do mikrofali. Nie trwało to nawet 10 sekund jak większość folii wyjarało.... Z dyskiem może być ciekawie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

W Brainiaku wsadzali różne rzeczy do µ-fali. Ciekawie zachowuje się płyta CD.

Mi się kiedyś zdarzyło podgrzewać baked beans w otwartej puszcze, fajnie iskrzyło  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Wsadziłem tależ z dysku do mikrofali. Oprócz iskier normalnych dla metalowych przedmiotów nic więcej się nie stało.

----------

## Yatmai

Sprawdź czy się dane uchowały  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Wsadziłem tależ z dysku do mikrofali. Oprócz iskier normalnych dla metalowych przedmiotów nic więcej się nie stało.

 

RESPECT :]]]

a potem sie dziwia ludzie skad sie wziely nagrody Darwina  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

